# How many on lumberjocks from Utah?



## deeker (Jan 14, 2008)

I am wondering, I have found two besides myself. Any others from utah? I have a lot to learn about woodworking. That is a huge understatement!!!! I cut a lot of juniper (some call it cedar) both red and white, as well as everything else I can get my grimy little hands on. Looking for minds to pick about using it for furniture wood. Have a fair amount of logs and cut 5/4 and 4/4 dried and ready to finish of red and white cedar. Even have a small amount of Mt. Mahogany.

Thanks

Kevin


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Sorry. I'm 3/4 of a country away. Hope some others closer can help you use some of it.


----------



## TreeBones (May 21, 2007)

Hi Keven, I'm not very close either but as for what to make I like the small fast projects and found some that sell fairly well. We have Incense Cedar here and it works well for the projects I have posted here.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Southern Idaho? That's pretty close.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

If you put your fingers together, and look at the gap between them…That's how close we all are to you right now! Ask your questions son. Everyone here is more than happy to help. Oh, and welcome to LumberJocks!


----------



## Piskin (Jan 19, 2008)

I am from SLC , and a small furniture shop foreman. There is a small network of great designer/maker around.
How are you drying the junper? I have never used it on a project, how does it handle in planers and jointers?


----------



## deeker (Jan 14, 2008)

Piskin, the juniper/cedar dries fast. Especially when the logs are salvaged from a fire. The green juniper only takes a few days to dry in hot weather. As for planeing it is great! Holds nails and screws well too. Where are you from orginally? What type of wood do you prefer to work with? I cut most any type of wood native to the U.S. Also custom cut a clients logs into their dimensions, for their projects. 
Roundabout22, I have been told that there is a Norwood sawmill owner in Moab. What type of wood do you work with?

Kevin Davis
Ruff Cutts
Salem, UT


----------



## roundabout22 (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm just a little further away than Piskin. Currently I am the science department at the Junior/Senior high school in Green River.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey, Green River, send me some watermelons!!!


----------



## roundabout22 (Mar 19, 2007)

sorry thos. wrong time of year. Although in about another month and a half they start planting


----------



## Max (Sep 13, 2006)

I am from Utah, in Salt Lake City to be exact… So how many does that make 3????


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

we are from ohio … kinda like utah … almost spelt the same


----------



## Piskin (Jan 19, 2008)

I work 90% in destressed alder, I like to use local timber when ever I can. At what price do you sell dried , planked lumber?


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

I used to live in the Uinta Basin. Not very similar to Ohio, though.


----------



## mski (Jul 3, 2007)

I drive through Green River once a week, there's no wood there, You a rock worker?
Great Melons!


----------



## roundabout22 (Mar 19, 2007)

Close Mark, my major in college was geology. I don't have to cut down trees, I just take the off cuts from student projects at the high school. You'd be amazed what they through in the scrap bin.


----------



## mski (Jul 3, 2007)

Your in the right place for geology, everytime I drive through UT I see another view or sight I didn't see before and Iv'e been doing it for 5 years every week!
Scrap to some treasure to another!


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

I have a shirt that has an outline of your state and printed below it is: "Utah, but I'm taller".

That's as close as I'll get. Welcome aboard though.


----------



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

Not from Utah, sorry. Lived there briefly back in 2001. Welcome to LJ's.


----------



## Charles_wilson (Jan 28, 2008)

I am new and in the mountains of southern Utah


----------



## sandflea (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm in Provo, Utah. At least for now. Will be moving up around Lehi or Draper this summer. Hopefully that move will give me a larger shop


----------



## mhellewell (Sep 9, 2010)

I know this is a very old post, but I am in Lehi, just picking up the woodworking thing.


----------



## sillyputty31 (Sep 23, 2010)

I am in the Salt Lake Valley and also pretty new to woodworking.


----------



## Garp (Oct 6, 2010)

Im in Lehi too. Just got a garage and have some basic woodworking tools…. In addition to a brand new wood duplicator I have been making gunstocks with.


----------



## MokkouJosh (Sep 15, 2011)

deeker,

I'm from Utah. Been trying to get into this woodworking thing for years. Joined LJ last week. mostly watching things now. I'm in Herriman, SW Salt Lake Co.


----------

